

Don Dodge is Leaving Microsoft - steveplace
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/11/goodbye-microsoft-the-next-chapter.html

======
yan
"Don Dodge laid off from Microsoft" is more accurate. Arrington's thoughts:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/microsoft-loses-don-
dod...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/microsoft-loses-don-dodge-this-
is-a-huge-mistake/)

~~~
mrshoe
> _He wasted all that time, apparently._

Not the most tactful thing to say about a friend who has just been laid off.

~~~
amichail
The TechCrunch post will help him in his job search. In fact, companies will
come to him.

~~~
neilc
I'm pretty sure Don Dodge will do just fine looking for a new job, regardless
of what TechCrunch posts.

~~~
x3m
I am sure he does fine not even looking for a new job

------
abossy
His termination shouldn't be all that surprising. Remember, Don Dodge is a big
name and costs Microsoft a lot of money. How much value is he producing,
exactly? It's difficult to say, since he doesn't work on a directly revenue-
generating product. Companies like Microsoft tend to hire well-known guys when
they can afford it for the less tangible rewards (brand value, etc.), but have
difficulty justifying their employment when times are tough. There's no doubt
in my mind he was a valuable asset to Microsoft, so I don't want to undermine
that, but anybody who has worked at a large, slow-moving company knows exactly
how the attitude towards spending works.

~~~
gsmaverick
How is it not surprising. He worked tirelessly to improve Microsoft's image
with developers and others.

~~~
abossy
That's exactly my point. How do you measure image? During tough times, you
focus on measurable returns.

------
jasonlbaptiste
my comment from tc:

This makes absolutely no sense. He was literally the face of microsoft to the
startup community. He's done a hell of a great job at it. Layoffs are sad, but
they're usually reserved for people you can let go of. Don Dodge was NOT one
of those people. He was actually the opposite: someone that microsoft needed
to make sure they never let go. I'm pretty shocked.

------
jeremymims
Don has been nothing but helpful to Frogmetrics. Whatever he does next, we
know he'll be great. We wish him well.

What was Microsoft thinking?

------
myth_drannon
His new(?) contact email is Gmail .... ouch.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
He was waiting to be out of MS to publish it :)

~~~
alexitosrv
perhaps, after a while to be google.com?

------
adamc
The fact that Microsoft needed to make layoffs kind of underscores the fact
that they are the big, vulnerable dinosaur these days.Twenty years ago, the
recession wouldn't have touched them.

------
andrewhyde
Don was a champion of startups, really enjoyed getting to know him.

Wherever he lands, he will land running.

------
webtickle
One of Micrsoft's biggest mistakes!

